# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  German reader

## Ilkay

Does anyone know any web-site where I can find German stories or basic texts at beginner's level for learners of German?

----------


## Indra

BBC online course for beginners  http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/german/lj/ 
German course at Deutsche Welle, available in all languages including Turkish http://www.dw-world.de/dw/0,2142,2469,00.html

----------


## Красота-то какая

Visit this site for German kids - it's really nice. www.labbe.de/zzzebra/index.asp

----------

